# Love our minis



## Reble (Sep 13, 2011)

Our Minis coming in from Pasture..

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope we all love our horses, no matter if they are show winners, performance types, great companions or anything and everything in-between! Your horses look like they have a great place to enjoy being horses


----------



## Reble (Sep 13, 2011)

Jill said:


> I hope we all love our horses, no matter if they are show winners, performance types, great companions or anything and everything in-between! Your horses look like they have a great place to enjoy being horses



Thanks Jill, you are so correct...





But I sure are enjoying watching the Nationals and all those Fantastic Horses..


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too



:wub





They must be running early? I wonder are they doing a break after this class (145)? That's what's scheduled but they seem ahead today. Squirt is to show in 147 and I guess I"m glued to the computer until I know if it's just one class away, or a break and one class away


----------



## Reble (Sep 13, 2011)

Jill said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erica has done very well, always admire her horses...


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, for my "2 cents", I've never regretted getting an Erica horse



and she is really a polished exhibitor and fun to watch in the ring as well


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 13, 2011)

Those are some very lucky horses!! Look at all that room to eat and play!!Hey hows your new dog doing...didnt you get a new one that your husband been working with!! would love to see pictures if that was you!!


----------



## Reble (Sep 13, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Those are some very lucky horses!! Look at all that room to eat and play!!Hey hows your new dog doing...didnt you get a new one that your husband been working with!! would love to see pictures if that was you!!


Here is a couple of pics of our 3 Big Dogs.. and Trixie and Bernie are doing well with their training

All 3 go out to pasture now, and help with herding the horses.. thanks for asking.




Trixie is our latest girl and is growing and is a fast learner..




Found one more of Trixie and Tabitha


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats her!!



Trixie!! Im glad to hear shes doing well w/her barn chores!! They're all so pretty. Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

naw love your horses and your dogs!!

what breed are they?


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 13, 2011)

there all lovely, why do you say there not show performers got any close up picture of themm


----------



## Reble (Sep 14, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> there all lovely, why do you say there not show performers got any close up picture of themm


Oh just my opinion when I see those wonderful horses at the Nationals.

Love just showing around our area, and yes they do very well, but would not

think of the Nationals. But would love to go one year and watch.

Have some close ups on my web site, but again thanks for the replies.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Sep 17, 2011)

If there were only miniature trees and fences in the background, it would look just like BIG horses. Adorable little herd!


----------



## Reble (Sep 18, 2011)

cassie said:


> naw love your horses and your dogs!!
> 
> what breed are they?



they are Bernese Mountain dogs. Tabitha we found out after... she has border collie from her grandmother.

But Trixie and Bernie are Bernese for sure...


----------



## Reble (Sep 18, 2011)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> If there were only miniature trees and fences in the background, it would look just like BIG horses. Adorable little herd!



Thank you, had a trainer looking at our minis when I sent him a picture with the horse standing with the smaller fence and he said that is not a mini looks like he

is at least 14 hands. had to laugh how we take pictures can change how they look.


----------

